# A different perspective.....from big oil.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's big oil's thinking about the future....and why they will be a big part of it.

Regards, Mike

http://www.exxonmobi...&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Very interesting read. I am sure Exxon has put alot of money into researching this. As I have said several times on this site, ethanol from corn is a pipedream and without subsidies and mandates it is doomed to fail. I hate to admit that Brazil is ahead of us but they have a much better system for using ethanol made from sugar cane. It is based on the price of oil. The higher the price of oil the higher the percentage of ethanol . Almost all of thier cars can run on 100% ethanol. Why cant Detroit do this instead of having a few flex fuel models?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

steve in IN said:


> Almost all of thier cars can run on 100% ethanol. Why cant Detroit do this instead of having a few flex fuel models?


Oil $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

